# MS Word 2003 Error box keeps popping up



## jimberlin (Feb 1, 2006)

For the past couple of days whenever I use Word 2003 (and even when I haven't used it) an error box pops up. I've clicked 'debug', I've sent a report and I've run MS Office 2003 to repair Word but still it appears. Then I deleted Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 from my computer and then re-installed it. But still the box pops up.

Here is what it says:
______________________________
Microsoft Office Word has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

The information you were working on might be lost. MS Office Word can try to recover it for you.

[Check Box] Recover my work and restart MS Office Word

Please tell Microsoft about this problem.
We have created an error report that you can send to help us improve MS Office Word.....

What data does this error report contain?
Why should I report to Microsoft?

Boxes: Send Error Report Don't Send
________________________________

The information available after I clicked error report data:
___________________________________ 

Error Signature:
AppName: Winword.exe AppVer: 11.0.5604.0 AppStamp: 3f314a2f
ModName: Winword.exe ModVer: 11.0.5604.0 ModStamp: 3f314a2f
fDebug: 0 Offset: 00071e02
_________________________________________

Can anyone help me fix this?:sigh:

THANKS


----------



## jimberlin (Feb 1, 2006)

I Just Discovered even more problems. About every 5 minutes that pop-up box appears and then requires me to shut down all applications - including Outlook.

I REALLY NEED HELP!!!:upset:

Thanks!


----------



## jimberlin (Feb 1, 2006)

I just decided to remove MS Word and install Kingsoft Writer (2009 Beta version) instead. I also removed MS Excel and PowerPoint replacing them with Kingsoft Presentation and Spreadsheet.

It appears that all of my MS files for these 3 apps can be read by the Kingsoft software.

Does anyone have any negative experience with Kingsoft?


----------



## matthewl (Jan 20, 2009)

jimberlin said:


> For the past couple of days whenever I use Word 2003 (and even when I haven't used it) an error box pops up. I've clicked 'debug', I've sent a report and I've run MS Office 2003 to repair Word but still it appears. Then I deleted Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 from my computer and then re-installed it. But still the box pops up.
> 
> Here is what it says:
> ______________________________
> ...


Am also getting this error message every minute. I got a possible fix for this issue.

Go to 

C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates

and delete all the contents in this folder.

This issue occurs because of a corrupted Normal.dot file.

Hope this helps.:wave:

Matt ([email protected])


----------



## azia (Mar 9, 2009)

the problem is fixed. this help


----------

